# DC or DCC sort of a survey



## oldmerc (May 12, 2014)

I am somewhat secular and have been modeling in my own little bubble I am wondering if many guys are still operating DC layouts ?


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am currently building a new around the room layout and I am planning on DC wiring. The reason for this is my rolling stock is late 1970's and 1980's vintage. If and when I purchase new locos I may switch to DCC, but for now, DC serves my needs.

Dr Bob


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

DC now, but loco's are ready for DCC......


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 28, 2013)

DC now looking at going DCC


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*dc or DCC survey*

I'm dc as for now, some what fascinated with DCC & possible PC interface with walk around cab(wishful thinking), tr1


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

My collection is DC, but if I ever get space for a layout, I will consider DCC. DC trains are fine for static display, for someone who wants one of everything.
On a layout I would only need a couple of DCC trains with sound to satisfy the desire for a realistic track. At the same time, I could display my signals and controls.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

All DC so far.

- Dad


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Came back to the hobby after 20 years absence. 
Read about DCC.
No hesitation, converted an old Blue Box RS-1 to DCC with sound.
Took a risk and got a Power Cab Pro and 1 piece of code 83 flex track.
Ran the RS-1 back and forth. 
Changed the horn and bell sound by programing the "CV"s.
Set maximum speed and other stuff DCC lets you do. 
Converted a second BB RS-1 to DCC with sound.
Ran both locos on same flex track at same time with same controller.

I like sound, ease of wiring, and control.
DCC is pretty easy with all the help available here.

If you have DC system ask a friend with a Power Cab to show you how easy converting your layout might be.

Either way, DC or DCC, model trains are great.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm DCC but considering going back to DC.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

DC works just fine for me. Not into switching and fancy stuff, just want to watch 'em go around the track.
Bob


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm still on DC, works fine for me
A decent 2nd hand controller cost me about 100 dollars though, but it has way more guts then the tiny train pack ones!
Plus I like the fact that all you have to do to make a train run a different way is swap the track polarity, I don't have to buy fancy auto reverse circuits just cheap timers and a relay

The only thing that tempts me to get is dcc is the excellent slow running and the sound effects, but it just seems so expensive so I'll wait:laugh:


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Where is Australia?

DT


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

All DC all the time 

My interests lie in detailing, scenery, railfanning and bringing old locos and rolling stock back to life. More power and hats off to the DCC folks, but I have zero interest in programming/troubleshooting/retrofitting decoders


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I had to buy all new locos anyway so I tried DCC with sound. Loved it so I bit the bullet (credit card) and went all the way. Rail yard operations are what I'm in to and DCC is perfect although expensive. 

Magic


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Started with DC in the 80's and never changed. The control panel and layout did, but all wiring remained DC. Locos ran from $25 Athearns to $80 Protos to $100 Kato and Atlas. Turnouts went from an original 5 to over 50, all driven by NJI twin coil machines. Lots of little wires, toggles, and pushbuttons. Never saw any compelling reason to go DCC.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

I started with DC when I was very young and I have a lot of stuff from the 50's-60's. It would be too hard to convert to DCC. I have some newer rolling stock, everything has metal wheels. But as long as long as people keep giving me old stuff I'll keep restoring. It's fun to get stuff to run.
Mike


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I prefer DC and probably always will. I work with computers for a living. I don't want to spend time trying to figure out to program a locomotive as part of my hobby! With DC, you assemble your train, add the desired locomotive and off you go! How simple is that! 

The other reason for sticking with DC is the cost. I model mostly European trains. The DCC locomotives have a really high price tag which is way outside of my hobby budget.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dirtytom said:


> Where is Australia?
> 
> DT



Down under mate. 

All my HO is packed, DC only.
DCC, and completely automated computer control like Jerryh has done is very interesting.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852

Something to think about if I ever get the chance to build a new HO layout and want to spend some bucks. But I have a lot of older trains so it would probably still be DC.


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

coming form a club standpoint DCC is the way to go. 
if it is your self using the layout DC will work for you. but if you have two or more people running trains then DCC is the way to go.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Dirtytom said:


> Where is Australia?
> 
> DT


You don't know where Australia is
I'm in Perth, I guess no one knows where that is, apparently it is the most isolated city in the world:laugh:

Back on topic, our club layouts (which are all pretty big) are all dc, and one of the big ones is dc and dcc.
Still though, I know what your'e saying, when multiple people are running at once dcc is nice


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Now *why *would I need DCC?... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgkfM6f4gl0


Greg


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

@ Tooter: Because you may never know when it catches up with itself.


----------



## RKO (May 17, 2014)

DCC is a great way to go, changes the dynamics of model railroading.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tooter said:


> Now *why *would I need DCC?...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgkfM6f4gl0
> 
> ...


A person doesn't need DCC. 

It's utility for you depends on how you want to use your
layout. If you're just going to watch A train going around
DC will be sufficient. 

But, if you would like to see several of them running at
the same time you are going to need a lot of power packs
and tons of switches to control them with DC. And you
would have to be constantly flipping switches to make
sure your trains are on the right power pack. Where, with
DCC, you simply flick all those switches to ON and forget 'em.
One DCC controller can guide several locos and all you
need do is make sure turnouts are set right.

All this talk of CVs and computer complications should
be disregarded. A DCC layout is far simpler to set up
and operate than DC ever way. But, as with
any device, it can be made complicated, and some of
our members have introduced computers to their layout.
But that is an option. Most DCC users don't go there.

Expensive? It can be. But need not. So is DC, multiple
power packs, insulated joiners, lots of switches, 
extensive wiring.

For starters. Look at the used market. You can find
a used DCC starter set for around 100.00 including
a DCC loco.

I can understand the DC guys defending their turf. 
I still use a genuine Western Electric rotary dial
desk phone. However, I also have a color screen cell phone.
I've lived the DC layout life. It was fun. But
technology moves on.

If you were just buying your first computer would you
get one with a tube type green screen or the latest
color flat screen? The comparison to the DC vs DCC
question is that simple.

Don


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

If anyone knows how to do this, perhaps a simple survey can be put together that will get a simple DC or DCC notation and keep a running score similar to the survey that was asking about the age participation spread of forum members.

You know, a simple question like: 

"To be, or not to be, that is the question — Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer The Slings and Arrows of the outrageous financially burdensome DCC, Or to take Arms against a Sea of troubles, and muddle through the DC wiring."


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Scaleddown, that one brought a grin to my antique cheeks. One thing the DCC buffs fail to mention is that to go with all of their engines' sound and fury you still have a lot of wiring that needs to be understood and done to operate turnouts and accessories that don't run off track power. It's like new cars- I neither want nor need GPS, sattelite radio, or built-in phone in my car, but I can't get a new one without them. I've always been happy with the usefulness of a basic small pickup truck, but nobody makes one anymore (ever try to shove a couple sheets of drywall or plywood into a minivan for a home project or a train layout expansion?) If DCC seems right for you, go for it; just remember things are not always as they seem.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Until I become totally confused, it shall be DC, as it always has been and is now.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

I got back into the hobby after 20+ years away from it! Was around 10 years old when I got my first DC set and although I stuck with it for a few years the complexity of the wiring was beyond back then (it was beyond my father too but he tried, God bless him!) so I gradually lost interest.

I came back to it about 5 years ago after reading up on DCC and to be honest I would never have returned to it if DC was still the only option. I fully understand the wiring of a DC layout now, but driving a train with DC just does'nt _feel_ right! 

I admire anyone who runs a large DC layout effectively but it never cease to amaze me how dismissive some DC users are of DCC. Several times I've been at exhibitions and when I see a large layout my first question to the owner/operator is "Is this DCC controlled?". And I'm amazed by some of the comments I get - "No, it's DC! Why would I want to complicate things?" 

One guy declared "I can do everything a DCC layout can do with this setup!". So I replied "can you place 2 locos on the same 2 foot stretch of track and drive them towards each other at a very slow crawl?" His reply astounded me - "That's not possible with DC or DCC!" He was gobsmacked when I explained it was. The sad part was that the man was genuinely just badly informed about DCC in general. We had a good conversation in which told him about the simpler approach to wiring that DCC had, the fact that isolating sections were no longer required, etc. and he was genuinely interested. He likewise gave me some excellent pointers on wiring point motors!


----------



## oldmerc (May 12, 2014)

Well i'm glad to see there are lots of folks still using DC systems . I plan to stick with DC myself , I enjoy wiring and i'm to cheap to alter everything over to DCC


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I ran DC for years. Was very happy and said I was not going DCC. Ever. Watch saying ever or never. I bought a DCC loco with sound and soon found out with DC there was little I could do with the loco compared to what the engine was capable of. I guess that did it and I bought a digitrax super chief. No way would I go back to DC. DC is fine, I used it but there is something much better out there, DCC. How else can you control 2 or more trains on the same track independently? My dream layout is coming and this will make the wiring so much easier. I know wiring and am not afraid of it but this is easier.
I am as cheap as anybody( I only buy on sale). Yes DCC costs more. But look, a Digitrax Zephyr is about 170, It will do all DCC functions and a decent DC power supply is at least 40 bucks. So DCC might be 130 more. Model railroding is my hobby so if 130 more gets me a whole other world then I am in.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

irishthump said:


> One guy declared "I can do everything a DCC layout can do with this setup!". So I replied "can you place 2 locos on the same 2 foot stretch of track and drive them towards each other at a very slow crawl?"


Why would you want to that anyway? :dunno:

If you do it you have to do it with the locomotives highballing, hammer down, steam (or smoke) a fuming! 
With the video cameras rolling.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Well here is just such an occurrence twice and these were on the layout as I was running them. One parked and than running a second onto the same spur. I do this all the time and there is no way to do it with DC on any and all spur at any time. 

















Magic


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I was building my around the room layout and did not have the control panels made to operate my layout on DC and my dealer sold me a DCC train set to try out. Within a month I bought a Power Pro and some decoders. The part of my layout that was running came alive and I never looked back. I started converting my Santa Fe Steam and building on the system.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Magic said:


> Well here is just such an occurrence twice and these were on the layout as I was running them. One parked and than running a second onto the same spur. I do this all the time and there is no way to do it with DC on any and all spur at any time.
> Magic


You're dead right. Even as simple a move as parking a loco next to another one on a siding is pretty much impossible with DC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

irishthump said:


> You're dead right. Even as simple a move as parking a loco next to another one on a siding is pretty much impossible with DC.


Yes. It's the simple fact that with DCC you control each locomotive
individually. The track is always hot. And the lights stay on.
Your crack passenger train pulls into the station and slowly stops. It's
lights stay on and don't vary in brightness.

With DC you are varying the voltage and polarity of the track and
all locomotives on it will take off in the same direction when you
turn on the power. The lights go off and on and vary in brightness.
You stop your passenger train at the station, and the car lights 
dim as the train slows then go completely out. Not nice.

I had DC for decades. I'm now a DCC fanatic.

Don


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

At this juncture, it appears to be 21 to 10 in favor of DC, interesting. I repair and rehab both. The thing to keep in mind here is the motors in HO are either DC or AC. Most are DC. When you start talking DCC, your talking how you control your trains. Here today and just on the horizon are some very interesting control aspects. 

The first is Rail Pro. This is a DCC like system that is raidio controled and operates straight DC power. Fundamentally it is a system that controls the computer in the engine so it would not require power in the rails.

The second is similar to Rail Pro, but it is like RC controls for airplanes. again this will work in a DC powered environment. 

Both of these will also work with battery powered locos. Still DC, but the engine carries the power along with it. I have seen some current HO engines that are set up with this system and they operated for hours and pulled heavy trains up decent grades. 

I would look for these type systems to hit the market place in HO in the next few years. 

A common denominator between these last systems and the current DCC systems is the computer on board. These require that there are no "shorts" or surges. At the very least that means the motor needs to be isolated so it only sees power through through a set of wires from the computor. reguardless of age or desire, it would be a good thing to upgrade your locos so their motors are isolated, then when you decide you want a more sophisticated control environment than you currently have, you will be ahead of the game.
Larry


----------



## oldmerc (May 12, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't trying to make this a contest , just checking to see if I was living in the dark ages so to speak .


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is a long running pole on another site that shows the majority in DCC.
http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?852-Do-you-use-DCC


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

DC is fine for me. I like the wiring and making my control panels. I might go dcc if I build a new layout, I've got toggle switches and common rail wiring all over my layout and it would probably be a pain to make dcc work with it


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm surprised that there's a market for DC. I've only been in the hobby for a couple of years but I immediately saw the shortcomings of it when I bought a used loco and noticed that the light went out when the train was stopped. Really? That set me looking for a solution to the problem and it was DCC. 

I understand that some may not want to upgrade a large collection but if you only have a few it can be done for less than 20 each. Most layouts will still work by just switching out the command station.

Adding a PC allows the use of you're phone to control trains. Everyone that comes to my layout is given an old smart phone to run the train of there choice and the ability to switch turnouts also.

I have one mechanical throttle, just in case Windows is upset and I plan to make some physical panels for switching also.

In a nutshell, I can't imagine being so limited by DC.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

ggnlars said:


> A common denominator between these last systems and the current DCC systems is the computer on board. These require that there are no "shorts" or surges. At the very least that means the motor needs to be isolated so it only sees power through through a set of wires from the computor. reguardless of age or desire, it would be a good thing to upgrade your locos so their motors are isolated, then when you decide you want a more sophisticated control environment than you currently have, you will be ahead of the game.
> Larry


I have seen a few of these "bespoke" control systems. But they all seem to have good motor control but offer very limited features in terms of lighting or sound (at least compared to the flexability of DCC).
I think DCC's popularity is down to the fact that is mostly standardised across manufactures and the simple fact is that it works well.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Hutch said:


> I'm surprised that there's a market for DC. I've only been in the hobby for a couple of years but I immediately saw the shortcomings of it when I bought a used loco and noticed that the light went out when the train was stopped. Really? That set me looking for a solution to the problem and it was DCC.


Well on this side of the pond DCC users are in the definite minority, although DCC is gaining ground all the time. Although I think this has a lot to do with the demographic of the hobby in general. The vast majority of modellers are older so tend to stick what they have learned with DC. I can understand that; they can make it work and they might not have the financial outlay to switch to DCC. Also, there IS a learning curve with DCC and they may not want to spend their valuable modelling time reading through user manuals!
Newcomers to the hobby, and returning hobbyists like myself, find it easier to go straight to DCC.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I can think of another reason some folks stick with DC. They may be more into the modeling than the running of trains. That's certainly a valid reason. I haven't even begun to do any modeling but I can't wait until the day I have all my track laid and turnouts working so I can start.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

The new control systems I've seen have all the features of the todays best DCC. A lot of the DC switches become redundant just like with DCC. Your just dealing with 1/2 the wattage in the rails and your not relying on the rails and wiring to send the signal. The computer receives it via r/c. There are still issues with the crowded wireless bands, but in smaller environments it seems very promising.
Larry


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I can see it now. We'll be talking about DCC vs ??? in a few years. I wonder how expensive it will be to upgrade to system X. Getting rid of wires is a good thing for sure.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still struggling with dc and waiting for the next new control system to come out so I can buy somebodies DCC stuff cheap. Of course if anyone felt sorry for me and wanted to send me a DCC set up for free I would be happy to put it to work on the BGC. Meantime I have five more transformers to hook up to get things going. Ha! pete


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Too bad, I sold a Bachmann controller just recently for next to nothing, $45.00. I bought it for the same price. It'll get you into the playing field anyway.


----------



## keymania (May 22, 2014)

new to DCC. Upgraded old Athearn blue box and love it. Now I'm buying up good, cheap locos and adding decoders, some with sound. I'm able to MU several together, run long consists (30-40-50+ cars), and now operate several consist trains at the same time on parallel tracks.

I'm a techie, and LOVE dcc. Seaboard, Norfolk Southern, CSX, and now Amtrak Phase IV


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I am relatively new to the hobby and DCC. DCC locomotive control is a good system that will eventually be overrun by cheep wireless technology. That is why I am working on an open-source Bluetooth controlled train with speed and distance control. It will also have the ability to run a set of stored commands without further use of a (PC or iDevice) controller.
Bob


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

What?

DT


----------



## keymania (May 22, 2014)

RT Coker .... very interesting. I love new technology, but would this be marketable on a large scale? 
Robert


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, but not by me (to old). The initial hardware (I am using) is a >$10 Bluetooth, >$10 Brain, an old Atlas DCC board, and a few other inexpensive parts in a steam engine and its tender. This hardware will be just to demonstrate the concept. The software for the Brain will be near production quality. The PC control software will just be a demonstration version. This project is a stretch for me and may never be successfully completed; but if it moves the hobby forward even a little bit, I will be satisfied.
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

RT,
By any chance are you the same Coker that's in the tire business?
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hutch said:


> I can think of another reason some folks stick with DC. They may be more into the modeling than the running of trains. That's certainly a valid reason. I haven't even begun to do any modeling but I can't wait until the day I have all my track laid and turnouts working so I can start.


Dick,
Bingo!! I get much more pleasure out of the modeling on the layout than actually running the trains, particularly scenery and lighting. Adding cool little details to make the layout 'lifelike' is my turn on. 
I'll find myself staring at my 10'X10' layout at length trying to come up with nifty ideas to make it more realistic.
I have four separate DC loops, with four separate transformers, running four separate trains.
Running them all at the same time is easy and no problem, but it's not something I do very often.
Just my two cents,
Bob


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

raleets said:


> RT,
> By any chance are you the same Coker that's in the tire business?
> Bob


No. If I was I doubt that I would be buying $10 parts off of eBay.
Bob


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

DC Old school...No plans on upgrading to DCC anytime soon.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you had the opportunity to run trains on a DCC layout? Just curious if you actually know what you're missing first hand. I find it hard to believe that anyone who has experienced it could resist. Set me straight. I've been wrong a few times.



Mayhem said:


> DC Old school...No plans on upgrading to DCC anytime soon.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Hutch said:


> Have you had the opportunity to run trains on a DCC layout? Just curious if you actually know what you're missing first hand. I find it hard to believe that anyone who has experienced it could resist. Set me straight. I've been wrong a few times.


Yes, but since I don't run public access or have more than 1 person over, DC is fine. I know the advantages of DCC and I wouldn't mind it, but right now its just not worth the cost for what I want out of my layout. Who knows maybe the next one. I can run three trains at one time albeit not on the same track section or opposite directions.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hutch said:


> Have you had the opportunity to run trains on a DCC layout? QUOTE]
> 
> Great question Hutch. I don't think you can pick which you prefer unless you have used both systems. I am sure there are many on the forums here that have little or no experience with DCC. People tend to stay with what they are familiar with. I was a 25 year DC guy. I never had any hands on experience with DCC before I bought a system. I figured if it did half of what was claimed, I had to have it. I am commited to DCC now LOL. I have a command station and I bought a booster. Overkill? Maybe. I am planning a large around the walls layout and I can see running 12 or more locos at one time. I have read that when you max out a DCC system by running a bunch of engines the system can run hot. I want my system to run easy and not create a bunch of heat. Electronics do not like heat.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I can run 100 at a time if I had them but I'm lucky if I can keep track of one at a time, unless I have the other running on a separate loop. I'm sure you can do that also. I can't keep track of my turnouts unless I'm concentrating on one train. Even then I've managed to forget I had one switched. Need to get some signaling installed. That will happen before any scenic work is done.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

double post, oops sorry.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I plan on only "driving" 1 train at a time also. But I will be able to set 4 other trains in motion first. 4 mainlines will take care of that. I hope to run 3 engine consists. I think we have all run a fast train into a siding when we didn't mean to ( not having turnout positioned correctly). I will always remember one time I ran a fast frieght into an occupied siding. It was a terrible wreck and shocked the hell out of me. LOL. I am more careful now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> I plan on only "driving" 1 train at a time also. But I will be able to set 4 other trains in motion first. 4 mainlines will take care of that. I hope to run 3 engine consists. I think we have all run a fast train into a siding when we didn't mean to ( not having turnout positioned correctly). I will always remember one time I ran a fast frieght into an occupied siding. It was a terrible wreck and shocked the hell out of me. LOL. I am more careful now.


You should have had the video camera going for the crash.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Big ED, I am beginning to think your are somehow related to Gomez Addams of the Addams family. He was always crashing the model trains on the TV show.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

mopac said:


> Hutch said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had the opportunity to run trains on a DCC layout? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's amazing that you ran that many for even a short time. Amperage aside, he must have a lot of separate loops for them to be running without crashing into each other unless they were following each other around. Still, it would be hard to keep them separated. Did you get any pictures?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

JerryH said:


> Big ED, I am beginning to think your are somehow related to Gomez Addams of the Addams family. He was always crashing the model trains on the TV show.


 He's more like related to the Hand that comes out of the box to light the cigar. Ha! Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hutch said:


> That's amazing that you ran that many for even a short time. Amperage aside, he must have a lot of separate loops for them to be running without crashing into each other unless they were following each other around. Still, it would be hard to keep them separated. Did you get any pictures?


Even with a small layout like the present BGC you can have room to run 6 or 8 locos at a time when they are MU lashups. The one amp system just won't handle more than five or six loco's at a time so you need to go to the five amp system that Digitrax offers. Maybe Bachmann has that too,I don't know. I can't see where I would ever be running two trains in opposite directions on the same track but I do see MU lashups aplenty on a future BGC so the 5 amp will be what I will be looking for as I go along. Try just four or five loco's at one time and that will probably work ok. Pete


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahh, lash-ups. I never do that.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

When your counting amps for DCC, you have to count everything. Beyond the motors, you have to count LED's in loco's, lighting and sound in cars and any other electronics that comes off the command station. For HO, I would say four loco's are pushing a 1 amp system. Older vintage loco's will draw more than 0.5 amps. Deteriorated loco's will also increase the amp draw. These are reasons why you have to be conservative with the electrical power design. You need power margin for today and for when your fleet has some mies on it.
Larry


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hutch said:


> That's amazing that you ran that many for even a short time. Amperage aside, he must have a lot of separate loops for them to be running without crashing into each other unless they were following each other around. Still, it would be hard to keep them separated. Did you get any pictures?


Hutch

We started to make a video...two old men frantically flipping switches to
avoid crashes...but that failed. Maybe next time.

The layout is a basically a very large U with the single track main generally
hugging the perimeter of the table. There are two long passing sidings and
a couple route choices. We also had 3 controllers.
That does make is a tad easier to keep 'em safe.
We did on this operating session have all of the
trains following each other. We had 3 2 loco consists, and my Dinky
towing it's coach, to make the seven. After the 'crash', we had to
remove one of the GPs to keep the EZ system happy. 

As Larry noted, there is more than locos
draining amps. On this session there were 3 lighted coaches, 2 lighted cabooses plus
the LED headlights on all locos.

We'll have a 5 amp booster the next time we get together. I'll bring more
of my locos and see if we can crash it. 

Don


----------

